# 17 hmr



## Boogieman (Apr 13, 2009)

Does anyone make a 17 hmr semiautomatic open sights. That would be great for fox,coyote up close.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## powerstrokin73 (May 21, 2008)

I googled it and found that there is one that looks similar to a Ruger 10/22, I could not open the picture on my work laptop to find the maker. But, there is also a AR-15 type rifle chambered in 17 HMR made by Alexander Arms.

Evin


----------



## supercanoe (Jun 12, 2006)

When the 17HMR came out several companies converted existing .22 semi auto rifles to the 17 HMR. The 17 did not work out very well on existing semi auto rimfire platforms. I forget all of the details, but they were prone to problems. I believe that the bolt was subjected to too much stress. They were discontinued rather quickly.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

There are plenty of .22 mag semi autos. For the very small differences between the two, may as well go that route. However, neither is a good choice for coyote.


----------



## leupy (Feb 12, 2007)

I believe there is a bolt kit and barrel you can get to convert your 10-22 to 17 HMR. If I remember correctly Magnum Research made a 17HMR semi auto. I agree it is not a good choice for coyote if you intend to harvest the fur, if you are just trying to kill them, who cares just gut shoot them with a 22 and let them run off to die.


----------



## Camo tow (Jul 19, 2012)

Have you seen the new 17 Winchester super mag rimfire?Savage makes a a gun that shoots them,it's a B mag. But it's a bolt action,it's on my Christmas list.


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

There is also a 17 hornet. Have yet to see one though


----------



## Boogieman (Apr 13, 2009)

After thinking about it. I didn't really want .223 but i think it may be better option. But i don't want to pay for the most popular price tag of every thing that goes with .223 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Bulldawg (Dec 3, 2007)

If you go the 223 route , you can get a Savage Axis for right around $300 . As of lately I have been having no problem finding the ammo at a decent price . Personally I would not purchase a 17hmr period . For fox you would probably be ok for closer shots put in the proper place . It is a flatter shooting cartridge but there isnt a whole lot of knock down power with a 17 grain or 20 grain bullet . Coyotes are tough critters , last winter I shot a coyote with my 223 and a 55 grain SP in the chest 3 times at 100yds . He got back up the first two !

I was considering getting one myself for just raccoon hunting , but after reading up on what other people are using I decided to go with a 22mag . I'm using 40 grain hollow points and have had no problem with the raccoons.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Boogieman said:


> After thinking about it. I didn't really want .223 but i think it may be better option. But i don't want to pay for the most popular price tag of every thing that goes with .223
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


One of the big advantages of the .223 has always been the cheap ammo.


----------

